# The Canadian Forces Cancer And Mortality Study - Military Life is Safer that Average



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2010)

From a CF news release:


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and the Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs, announced today that the Government of Canada will be conducting a Canadian Forces Cancer and Mortality Study.
> 
> The health study is funded and led by Canadian Forces Health Services Group at the Department of National Defence (DND) in collaboration with Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) and Statistics Canada. The study will provide essential information about causes of death and incidence of cancer among CF personnel who have enrolled since 1972.
> 
> ...


More on the Canadian Forces Cancer and Mortality Study here.


----------



## Occam (15 Oct 2010)

It would be interesting to compare the statistics gleaned from this study against the National Population Health Survey (NPHS), which I've participated in faithfully since its inception in 1994.  

Well, if StatsCan didn't have their funding cut and ended up cancelling the NPHS, that is.


----------



## dogger1936 (15 Oct 2010)

WOW!!!

A way to appear to care for the vet's without actually having to do much!!!

THANK YOU!!

I guess is we "mirror canadian society"..... no need for concern....nothing to see here.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Oct 2010)

This will be a continuation of the work done with this study about what kills CF soldiers:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/93100.0.html

It has really nothing to do with helping vets right now...but it sure will look good to say that "we are looking into that".


----------



## brihard (21 Oct 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to compare the statistics gleaned from this study against the National Population Health Survey (NPHS), which I've participated in faithfully since its inception in 1994.
> 
> Well, if StatsCan didn't have their funding cut and ended up cancelling the NPHS, that is.



No kidding. The outright assault on Statscan is one of the government's more grievous malfeasances.


----------



## McG (30 Jun 2011)

> *Military life safer than the average*
> Soldiers less likely to die of cancer, heart disease, new study finds
> Ottawa Citizen
> Derek Abma And Bradley Bouzane
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Jun 2011)

Lets see here: Could it be that we have less cancers and heart problems because, as a group, we tend to eat better, exercise more and generally are more health-freaky than the average population?

Damn, what did I just do to the need for their research !!!


----------



## toyotatundra (1 Jul 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Lets see here: Could it be that we have less cancers and heart problems because, as a group, we tend to eat better, exercise more and generally are more health-freaky than the average population?



There are numerous decades-long, or large sample size, studies suggesting regular physical activity reduces the risk of cancer.

Example: http://journals.lww.com/acsm-msse/Abstract/2001/06001/Physical_activity_and_cancer_risk__dose_response.25.aspx


----------

